# Exotic pets????



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

After posting about the White tIgers. I got to thinking about Exotic pets!As exotic as I would want to go would be the Mouflan sheep or A yak.Or A similar type animal..What would you buy for A Exotic if you could?????


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

james dilley said:


> After posting about the White tIgers. I got to thinking about Exotic pets!As exotic as I would want to go would be the Mouflan sheep or A yak.Or A similar type animal..What would you buy for A Exotic if you could?????


An albino alligator


I'd prefer a Chinese Alligator, but they're too endangered at the moment to be in private collections.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

A fennec fox. Probably will never do it for a bunch of reasons, but I've always loved the little guys.

DH's grandad had a pet descented skunk. He had alot of fun with that.


----------



## cur huntin' kid (Apr 15, 2007)

A white faced Capuchin. A little monkey from south america. A wolf dog would be cool too as long as it properly contained away from livestock. I have seen some that were great family pets.


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

a tortoise, someday I plan on getting a small one but they are so expensive.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I would get a little monkey. My husband thinks I am nuts but I would have one of those and a fennec fox because I love those bat ears and maybe a cheetah. But I would never own a wild animal in reality.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

As long as we're fantasizing I would like one of those big cats. A lion. After all, I have enough of the smaller variety!


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

my fav is bengal cats, I'd love to have one. just can't afford right now. I've a litter of handraised street kitties with resp colds,that I'm bottlefeeding. sigh.


----------



## scorpian5 (Feb 16, 2004)

i would like to get some of these http://market.exotichobbyist.com/detail.php?cat=15&de=4802


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Would a wife count as an exotic pet? I might get one someday. I guess for now I would settle for pack of African Wild dogs.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

In about ten years, when we have a property with substantial acreage, we will have egyptian geese. We would also like to add in other wild waterfowl or exotic looking waterfowl.

My husband also likes the zorses on the spectrum ranch site.

Kayleigh


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm selling my dairy goat herd and minimizing down to JUST PET goats because of how time consuming they are - I'm off to college in the fall and won't be able to keep up with their strict, daily schedules.

I've decided I'll be getting back into reptiles instead. 

I'm debating between an Emerald Tree Boa, Jackson's Chameleons, or another tortoise (we already have a female Leopard Tortoise). I might get some of each. I'll also be getting the red morph green iguana and possibly several corn snakes. I'll probably have to get into breeding mice/hamsters/finches just to keep 'em all fed, too.  

While not super easy to care for, reptiles don't demand attention or schedules and I can handle that while I go to school. They also don't make noise, pee on the carpeting and take up little room, and don't smell bad (if taken care of properly). 

I'll go as exotic as I can as long as I can properly care for the animal. It's likely that I won't go to exotic, though - no tigers or lions for me!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

I will probably be getting a white "red" fox from farm stock next spring.
eventually i want to get a caracal or siberian lynx to train dogs with.


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

I would get a kinkajou. I really have been thinking about it, however, they require special housing and permits.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

james dilley said:


> What would you buy for A Exotic if you could?????


Nothing mean that's bigger than me.


----------



## YodelDogs (May 25, 2007)

A hyena. I saw a show on Animal Planet, I think it was called Growing Up Hyena, and they were pretty interesting animals. I also like cheetahs and flying fox bats. Just dreaming though.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I already do have exotic pets,
African serval
4 savannah cats (I have a cattery) Serval hybrids
geoffroys cat
fennec fox
I used to have a sandcat but she died of autoimmune hemolitic anemia at 1 year old


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Our local zoo has fennec foxes. They always act very dainty. Those are some great photos!

Kayleigh


----------



## YodelDogs (May 25, 2007)

That fennec fox is totally adorable! Pretty much everything is illegal here, including oppossums and raccoons. *sighs*


----------



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

I second the serval. I have multiple reptile species, sugar gliders, and degus right now, but in the past, I've owned spiny mice (think hedgehog+mouse in looks), pygmy mice, pygmy chameleons, savannah monitors, and many snakes.


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

I have had quite a few exotic pets, some by choice, some by default, including indian mongooses, octopuss, euromastyx, wolf, olive baboon, blah blah blah... I don't want any right now and should probably cut my domestic animal load right now... BUT! My friend sent me an email with pics of what she is "babysitting" right now, a vulturine guinea fowl, and I must say I was a little bit intrigued. Don't want one, but it at least made me go online and research some when I saw the pic...


----------

